# Vac bagging during cure?



## haywire haywood (Dec 10, 2014)

Newb Q:   I read that if you put a piece of meat in a vacuum bag with marinade, it penetrates much better.  Does the same thing occur with cure solutions/rubs?  I'll be curing a 2" thick pork loin with a cure that has the consistency of a thick paste.  I wondered if using a vac bag instead of a zip lock would be better.

Ian


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 10, 2014)

I read where vac sealing actually closes the pores of the meat which slows down the curing process. But I can't say for sure.
I like to pull some vacuum on it just to remove most of the air, then seal it.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 10, 2014)

Are you making canadian bacon? Never heard of this cure you refer to in thick paste form. Most guys use a dry cure or a wet brine with cure in it. I think the process needs a little oxygen to work. You can squeeze out most of the air for sure. I would surmise that you would be arresting the process in this way. Pops is the man in this department.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

You can vac pac and cure. Just make sure to massage the pack daily, and flip it over daily.


----------



## haywire haywood (Dec 11, 2014)

It's an untrimmed loin with the surrounding fat intact.  My intent is to make back bacon smoked American style. It's cut into 2" slabs, which incidentally is what pop says is the limit for curing without injection. If you pop up to my introduction post, there's a link to video I'm following. I suppose I'll stick to the zip locks for the first trial run. If it doesn't cure all the way I'll halve the next slab I do. This is a pic of the cut of meat I'm using. 













back bacon.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## brican (Dec 11, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> It's an untrimmed loin with the surrounding fat intact. My intent is to make back bacon smoked American style. It's cut into 2" slabs, which incidentally is what pop says is the limit for curing without injection.


----------

